# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Af en toe wazig zien

## Yvonne10

Mijn dochter van 14 ziet af en toe wazig. Er zit geen systeem in dus het is ook niet op dezelfde momenten of zo.
Wie heeft dit eerder meegemaakt en wat kan ik er aan doen

groetjes
Yvonne10

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Yvonne,

Heeft ze behalve wazig zien ook andere klachten?
Toen ik jonger was ging ik wazig zien voordat ik flauw viel, dan moest ik gewoon even rust nemen en wat drinken of evt wat eten... 
En wazig zien komt nogal eens voor bij vermoeidheid...
Heel veel succes  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Heeft je dochter al eens een volledige bloedtest laten doen?
Daar kan nl ook veel nuttige info uitkomen!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Yvonne,

Ben het eens met Agnes & Luus. Heeft je dochter haar ogen trouwens al eens laten controleren? 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Yvonne10

Dank jullie wel voor de reactie Luuss, Agnes en Sylvia,

Mijn dochter is inderdaad vaak moe omdat ze bij haar vader gedurig te laat naar bed gaat.
Haar ogen zijn nagekeken maar dat laat ik nogmaals doen omdat dat alweer een poos geleden is.
Wat er ook uitkomt... ik zet het op de site voor eventuele volgende mensen die er last van hebben.

Groetjes
Yvonne

----------


## Sylvia93

Goede beslissing om ons hier op de hoogte over te houden!
En idd laat haar ogen nogmaals controleren, deze kunnen van de een op andere dag verslechteren. Misschien ook eens haar vader erop wijzen dat hij je dochter naar bed gaat sturen wanneer het bedtijd is?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Yvonne,

Hoe is het nu met je dochter, ziet ze nog steeds wazig of is het probleem inmiddels opgelost?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## afra1213

Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte.

----------

